# 5x5x5: December 1, 2006



## pjk (Dec 2, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) b2 r' F2 D2 U' f2 b R2 f' F' l' b U2 L2 B' d' u2 l d f F d l d2 R u2 b D2 L2 r' f B U' d' l f2 D' l F2 u r2 F' f' L2 d2 r' l' f u2 L2 F2 D2 d' R b L2 U2 B' F2 r'
2) d' r2 F l' L2 u2 R' b U B2 b2 D2 f' u2 D L' r2 F l U' l R F' d u2 r F R' f' F2 U L d2 f R2 U' d L B2 u2 b d r2 L2 U' D2 r2 B2 R2 F' B2 R f2 F2 r2 b l' D2 F' b2
3) l B' b2 U2 f' b r U d b D d r' l' F L2 r' u' F' d2 u R B2 f2 R' u' r f D2 u2 R B D2 l2 D U' F2 r' b L l2 B2 L' l2 F' L u' B F R2 u2 F' U d l' d' u2 l2 B d2
4) D2 l b r2 d2 D' B' U u2 r D2 b d' F2 R' D' F' L U' f2 r' u' B l' u2 U' r' B d' B u l2 F' f2 l U2 D l' R2 f L' R f B2 r2 F' l r B R D2 b F2 R2 r' U l u2 b2 R
5) B u2 d L b R' D l U' d r2 u' F' L2 B' r2 R2 U' b L' l2 D2 r b f l' U' l' F' L2 D' U r' l F' u' D2 b f' R2 U2 F f' u2 D l2 D u' L u2 d2 f2 R r B L' l' d2 U R
6) f2 F2 d' B2 L2 D r U L D u2 F U' r B2 F2 d F' f' u F r B' R B F2 U2 L R' B F' U2 f2 B' R' U2 r f F2 D r' U R' f L2 d2 r R' D r2 u' F' l b2 d2 L2 U2 F2 D' l'


----------

